# Kapillarsperre



## kradolas (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin relativ neu in diesem Bereich und bräuchte dringend Hilfe.

Ich habe einen Teich ausgehoben in der Größe 3,10m x 2,10m x 1m.
Ich konnte ihn leider nicht tiefer machen, da ich extrem felsigen Boden habe und nicht tiefer komme.

Jetzt aber zur eigentliche Frage:

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Thema der Kapillarsperre. Ich habe jetzt schon etliche Bücher gelesen und Videos geschaut, aber nirgendwo wird folgendes erklärt.

Ich plane, das ein Bachlauf in meinen Teich mündet. dieser liegt auf einem etwas höheren Gelände und ist ca. 1,50 m lang. Jetzt habe ich um den Teich eine Kapillarsperre gezogen die 10cm breit und genauso tief ist. Die einzigste Stelle die ich ausgelassen habe, ist dort wo der Bachlauf in den Teich mündet, da dort die beiden Folien miteinander verklebt werden. Muss ich jetzt eigentlich die Kapillarsperre auch um den Bachlauf machen oder nicht.

Gruß


----------



## lotta (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Kradolas,
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Zu Deiner Frage:
Zumindest musst Du vermeiden,
dass umliegendes Erdreich (durch Regen) in den Bach gelangen kann.
D.h. die Uferränder müssen höher liegen.
Ich habe bei mir den Bachlauf so gestaltet:  

Viel Erfolg
Bine


----------



## kradolas (22. Sep. 2014)

Ok super danke.

So ähnlich hatte ich es auch vor. Ich habe mit dem Erdreich vom Teichaushub einen Bachlauf geformt dessen Ränder ca. 10 cm höher sind als der Bachlauf selbst.
Also benötige ich wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe keine Kapillarsperre um den Bachlauf. 

Ich füge mal ne Zeichnung an, wie ich das gemeint habe.
Die Schwarze Linie ist der Teich und der Bachlauf.
Die rote Linie soll die Kapillarsperre darstellen die nur bis zu der Stelle geht wo der Bachlauf in den Teich mündet.
Die blaue Linie ist die Teichfolie die ich in die Kapilarrsperre einlege und noch ein Stück in den Bachlauf.
Die gelbe Linie ist die Folie vom Bachlauf, die über die Folie vom Teich ragt und mit einem speziellen Kleber verklebt wird.

Ist das so richtig ???


----------



## lotta (22. Sep. 2014)

Ja, genau so habe ich das gemacht


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Sep. 2014)

Ich mag keinen Bachlauf welcher höher ist als das umliegende Gelände. Ist unnatürlich. Auch wollte ich nicht das der Bachlauf leer laufen kann.

Ich habs so gemacht . Das ist die Optik wenn die Pumpe nicht an ist.


----------



## Tilissie (22. Sep. 2014)

Mir geht es ähnlich. Ich mag ebenfalls nicht wenn der Gewässerrand oberhalb des Ufers liegt. Ich habe das Problem bei meinem bachlauf weitestgehend gelöst indem ich mit Stein- und Kieselschüttungen das Ufer an die höhe der Kapilarsperre angeglichen habe und dann erst nach einem Steinstreifen (30cm bis 1m breit) den Boden mit Gartenerde ebenfalls angeglichen habe. 

Ich hätte aber auch noch mal eine Frage, die vielleicht in dieses Thema passt ohne dass ich ein Neues eröffnen muss: Ich baue gerade meinen 3.Teich und bin bislang mit der ufergestaltung noch nicht recht zufrieden. Idealerweise möchte ich dass die Kapilarsperre keine sichtbare Ufererhöhung erzeugt. Ferner fände ich es Ideal wenn run um den Teich ein Pflanzengürtel entstehen würde der bis in den teich hinneinwächst. Frage: Wenn man Pflanzen über die kapilarsperre wachsen lässt, erzeugen die dann ebenfalls einen Sog-Effekt der wasser in den angrenzenden Boden zieht oder ist dieser durch die Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit der Pflanze selbst begrenzt?


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2014)

Bei mir hat der Bachlauf die Aufgabe so viel Sauerstoff wie möglich in das Wasser zu befördern. Er hat drei kleine Kaskaden und flache Steine in Abständen drinnen um Stromschnellen zu bilden, dabei habe ich peinlichst auf keine Entstehung eventuelles Spritzwasser geachtet. Dann stehen gleich hinter dem Teicheintritt zwei Planzkörbe die mit geführtes Laub oder sonstiges nicht in den Teich lassen bzw. aufhalten. Bepflanzungsart sind __ Binsen, die wirken wie ein Fächerbesen.
Die Kapilarsperre befindet sich zwischen einer inneren Steinreihe und einer äußeren. Das Gefälle hat circa 7%.
Ein jeder hat dazu Wohl andere Vorstellungen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## meinereiner (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo kradolas,

mir ist zwar nicht ganz klar wie deine Kapillarsperre an deinem Teich auschaut. Ein Satz von dir verstehe ich nicht: 



kradolas schrieb:


> Die blaue Linie ist die Teichfolie die ich in die Kapilarrsperre einlege...
> Anhang anzeigen 138238



Die Bauart von Kapillarsperre, die im allgemeinen verwendet wird, ist die, dass die Teichfolie am äußeren Rand senkrecht nach oben gestellt wird.
Darum kann ich mit 'die Teichfolie die in die Kapiallarsperre eingelegt wird' gerade nichts anfangen.

Die Frage ob du für einen Bachlauf auch eine Kapillarsperre brauchst, kann man nur mit 'Ja' beantworten. Außer der Bachlauf wird nur für einige Minuten betrieben und es würde auch nicht viel Wasser darin stehen. Eine Kapillarsperre hat die Aufgabe den Wasserverlust (von Teichwasser) an die Umgebung zu verhindern. Und wenn man einen Bachlauf hat, und dort Kapillarbrücken, dann wird dort im Prinzip genauso viel Wasser verschwinden, als wäre die Kapillarbrücke direkt am Teichufer.
Wie diese Kapillarsperren dann tatsächlich ausgeführt werden, ist ja dann immer eine andere Sache. Für einen Bachlauf kann das ganz anders aussehen, wie für einen Teich.

@Tilissie: Die Kapillarsperre muss ja nicht unbedingt über den Kies am Ufer hinausreichen. Wenn das relativ grober Kies ist, dann kann der sogar die Kapillarsperre (also die außen senkrecht stehende Teichfolie) überdecken. Der grobe Kies bildet keine Kapillarbrücke.
Bei mir ist es im Prinzip so. An einigen Stellen kann man die Teichfolie/kapillarsperre sehen, und an einigen nicht. Für die Kontrolle ist es natürlich leichter, wenn man sieht, dass sich da keine Kapillarbrücke gebildet hat. Diese Kapillarbrücke entsteht meist durch Erde, die z.B. von außen an die Folie an-und übergeschwemmt wird (z.B. bei Regen), oder z.B. auch von Ameisen, weil die gerade an dieser Stelle einen Bau anlegen wollen. So eine Kapillarbrücke kann auch entstehen, wenn Pflanzen darüber wurzeln. Wobei eine einzige Wurzel noch kein Problem darstellt. Es wird erst dann ein Problem wenn diese Pflanze wächst, und dann mehrere (feine) Wurzeln darüber wachsen lässt. Das wirkt dann wie ein Kerzendocht.
Diese Stellen lassen sich aber eigentlich relativ gut finden, und beseitigen. Bei mir ist das so, dass ich irgendwann mal bemerke, dass über einen gewissen Zeitraum (das hat man dann irgendwann mal im Gefühl) zu viel Wasser verschwindet, und dann suche ich den Teichrand ab.
Und bei mir ist es tatsächlich so, dass die Pflanzen im Teich direkt bis an die Kapillarsperre hin wachsen, aber eigentlich nicht darüber. Das wird erst passieren, wenn sich da soviel organisches Material (über die Jahre) aufgetürmt hat, dass dieses quasi über die Kapillarsperre bröselt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Sep. 2014)

Bei mir ist die Folie zwischen den Steinreihen nach oben gezogen. Pflanzen die in beiden Bereichen des Ufers wachsen müssen auf der Einenseite ihre Feuchtigkeit aus dem Boden holen und auf der anderen Seite können Sie Ihre wurzeln biss in den feuchten Bachbereich strecken. Beim Mimulus guttatus, der Gauklerblume sieht man keinen Unterschied. Sonst kombieniere ich eher gleiche Blattformen oder Pflanzenfamilien. Also eine SumpfIris im nassen mit einer __ Wieseniris im trockenen.  Zu nassen Sumpfgladiole, __ Schwanenblume, __ Blumenbinse und Binsenlilie passen trockene Taglilie, Yucca und Fackellilien.


----------



## Tilissie (23. Sep. 2014)

Gut, das war eigendlich auch meine Frage, ob tatsächlich soetwas wie eine Doch-Wirkung entsteht. ich muss mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es ihn so zu planen, das zeitweiliges (fast) trockenfallen beziehungsweise höhere wasserstandsschwankungen optisch hinnehmbar sind.


----------



## kradolas (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten.

@Tottoabs: Ich kann das gut verstehen, sowas bekomme ich aber auch denke ich hin, wenn ich sowas wie kleine Schalen im Bachlauf bilde. Bei mir ist halt das Problem, das ich eine leichte Hanglaga habe und dies nicht anderst geht.

@ meinereiner: Ich habe das mit der Sperre so gesehen. So wollte ich diese dann machen

Grafik gelöscht - Bitte stets Copyright beachten! (Mod Zacky)

Ich habe mal noch ein Bild gemacht, wie ich mir das vorstelle, allerdings fehlt noch die Kapillarsperre um den Teich
 

Der Boden bei uns ist klasse, ich könnte mir fast die Folie sperren. Das Wasser steht dort schon seit 8 Tagen so drin.
Ich hoffe man kann das mit dem Bachlauf so erkennen.

Gruß


----------



## meinereiner (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo kradolas,

eine schöne Grafik (die ist aber nicht von dir, oder?), aber im Detail nicht ganz optimal bzw. nicht richtig.
Z.B. das rechte Ufer, mit den Steinen und den Pflanzen. Das wird so nie von alleine auf der Folie halten.

Auf der linken Seite, dort wo die Kapillarsperre eingezeichnet ist. Wenn die Wasseroberfläche/höhe richtig eingezeichnet ist, dann würde das bedeuten, dass die Folie zwischen Kapillarsperre und Pflanzen offen sichtbar wäre.
Und zur Kapillarsperre selber: Die Folie hinter der Kapillarsperre nicht so im Bogen nach unten führen. Wenn, dann eher einen scharfen Knick, so dass dann eine Kante oben gerade so sichtbar ist, oder etwas mit groben Kies überdeckt. Das mit dem Umknicken der Folie kann man machen, wenn der Teich noch neu angelegt ist, und man die Folie noch nicht abschneiden möchte. Man hat dann für später noch etwas Folie, falls sich der Boden noch etwas senken sollte.

Schau mal in mein Profil, und sie dir die Bilder an. Da gibt es ein paar einfache Grafiken bezüglich Ufergestaltung. Vielleicht hilft es dir. Es gibt auch noch andere Grafiken im Forum, aber da habe ich den Link nicht zur Hand.

Bei einem Bachlauf, ist alles nochmal etwas schwieriger (nicht nur bezogen auf die Kapillarsperre). Bei Bachläufen haben einige schon ganz schön tüfteln müssen, um das ordentlich hin zu bekommen. Stichwort: Wasser fließt unterhalb der Steine, etc.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## kradolas (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo meinereiner,

richtig die Grafik ist nicht von mir.
Mit den Pflanzen auf der rechten Seite im Bild hast du recht, da habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet, weil es mir um die Kapillarsperre ging.
Also du meinst, das ich die so schon machen kann, nur am Schluss halt eine saubere Kante statt einer Rundung.

Habe mir deine Bilder angesehen. Werde es so machen.

Danke


----------



## kradolas (24. Sep. 2014)

Noch eine Frage zum Filter und der Pumpe.
Wollte mir diesen Filter: 
Oase BioSmart 16000 UVC

und diese Pumpe:
Oase Aqua Max Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe ECO CLassic 3500
kaufen.

Sind die gut ?


----------

